# can i??



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

First hi everyone. I was wondering if I can turn my honda rancher 350 es into a 4X4? Also what would you have to do to do it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome to mimb. dont know about hondas to tell you ut i am sure that someone will chim in.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It would be cheaper to go buy a 4X4 than to try and convert one !!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

where do you live at in Tennessee? I live there as well.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Enough heads can do anything! but realistically.......I agree with J2!, just cheaper and easier to sell yer 350 es and get a 4x4. ( IMO )


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Probably easy and cheaper to sell/trade for a 4x4.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Try this for parts....

http://www.s3atvsalvage.com/


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replys as i thought i need to just upgrade. I live in kodak tn and ride in brimestone alot.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just do what I did, I had a 05 brute 750 and called around until I found a cheap hold over model, and traded it for a 09 brute 750 and got it cheap cheap


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

yea that what I'm going to do but unfortunately i have the not so great credit issue right now so ill sell mine and add a few dollars to the pot i guess.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I live only 1 hours and 10 minutes from Brimstone....


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

yea we live like an hour i like brimestone my wife she likes the more easy trails but i like the rough ones thats why i need a 4x4. well proubly dont need a 4x4 but would be nice


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

You can with the right fabrication and mechanical know how.

The newer honda atv's use different crankcases between the 2x4 and 4x4's. The 4x4's have the transmission/transfer case all built together whereas the 300's used an external transfer case; in which case you can install a different left side cover and install the transfercase and 4x4 drive shaft.

Long story short; it CAN be done, but is just simply not logical.

Good luck with your build!


----------

